# Do tiels ever get over the obsession with jewelry?



## allons_ykaylee (Nov 12, 2013)

I have 7 piercings in my ears and one in my nose and Simon is obsessed. Do they ever get over that? Or will I always have to take my earrings out when I get home from class?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't ever wear jewelry, or had my ears pierced, but I wear 2 hair ties on each of my wrists and both have never gotten over it. I've worn that since the 1st day I got Beaker. He still loves it and I don't know of a way to break them of it


----------



## allons_ykaylee (Nov 12, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> I don't ever wear jewelry, or had my ears pierced, but I wear 2 hair ties on each of my wrists and both have never gotten over it. I've worn that since the 1st day I got Beaker. He still loves it and I don't know of a way to break them of it


Ehh I can just kinda keep him from my face haha. But ya, I had a hair tie in my hair one morning and I was doing my makeup and he was on my shoulder. I could hear him chewing but I didn't know what on. So I brushed out my hair and such and put the hair tie on my wrist, and later at work I tried to put my hair up and the tie split. He'd chewed off the plastic that held the band together. Haha silly butt!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but...don't count on it. 

I removed almost all of my piercings because of the birds, and never wear jewelry around them.


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

I have to take my earrings out every time!! they love sparkly stuff!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I have to take my necklaces off every time I have 'tiel interaction time. My earrings are always hidden behind my hair though so they don't get spotted.


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

All my guest know not to wear earrings when they visit because Birdie will make a beeline for them if they forget. She has NEVER grown out of going for jewellery.


----------



## john9 (Nov 4, 2013)

One of my Flock is obsessed with my Wedding ring, can`t take that of, so I just have to suffer the Pain lol.


----------



## allons_ykaylee (Nov 12, 2013)

Simon is currently sitting up against my left cheek, right next to my nose ring, and he hasn't really tried for it. Guess he just has to be in the mood hahaa


----------



## LaurulCat (Jan 4, 2014)

I am allergic to metals and can only wear sterling silver for more than a few hours with out developing a rash. I do have pierced ears and I do wear silver ear rings, but without jewels or stones in them that the tiels or other birds could pry out of the settings. I have trained my birds to not remove my ear rings or the backs of them which hold them on. It takes a huge amount of training and you also have to reinforce the training if one forgets. But it can be done.

I also wear a lot of rings, also without jewels or inserts that the birds may remove; their beaks are very strong and I had one of my first birds swallow a rather expensive emerald out of my birthstone ring. So I never wear any jewels around them. I allow them to play with my rings; twirl them around in circles on my fingers, trace the designs with their tongues, etc. It also keeps them distracted from the ear rings.

Also, never wear fine chains for them to chew or break, because they will.


----------

